# compost?



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

ok im going to try to make my own compost so any advise on a good way would be great. I plan on using a large rubbermaid container to make this in so what should i put in it to make a good compost? thanks for all the info


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello slowmo

change the ??? to www

http://???.gardenorganic.org.uk/organicgardening/gh_comp.php


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

Great link thanks. Well MO it looks like you are going to be having some fun, keep us filled in. No more MG should make your grows easier IMO, I know it was frustrating you 

Good luck with it


----------



## Mutt (Jun 1, 2008)

Moved this over to the organic section. 
Go to the fishin/bait store and get some red wrigglers and toss in there...hell they can compost motor oil. LOL
I can link ya some stuff on how to adjust the NPK of your compost by feeding the worms certain stuff. 
They really like used coffee grounds and the filter too. 
Newspaper, egg shells, bread, banana peels.......gettin the picture? 

(worms are composters and make the soil hop with microbial life  )

Worm bin is easier if doing container composting...yard compost heap is alot easier just toss everything on it and give it a turn every now n then...container grows keep an eye on heat....compost gets hot. When its in full run might need to "turn" it a lil more often.

I use a screen and get out all the castings and save the worms and start feeding them...i will hit my link library for ya l8r today. 
Glad to see someone wanting free plant mediums as well. 

(start reading up on "organic teas"  )

(oh BTW throw out all your chem ferts....no good for good organic soil...they kill microbial life and in organics you want to feed them...you feed the soil soil feeds the plant....chems feed the plant) if that makes any sense to ya. also pick up a 5 gallon bucket and an airstone....you'll want to bubble out all chlorine. I keep mine bubbling all the time. It's just sittin in my bathroom under the sink and i just hit the bucket when watering times come around.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks guys. and mutt yes if you can find that link it would be great. its just seems so much easier to do it this way.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

does anyone know anything about some micro stuff its a fungis that grows with your root helps to feed your plant. i can't remember what its called and i'd like to find out more about it. any info would be great. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

slowmo use anything and everything organic, save your grass cuttings, tree leafs, bananna peals, dog poo, egg shells, etc... the list goes on and on but if you use tree leafs even  half leafs, half other **** or its to acidy of soil... i do it out side on peaces of ply wood an pitch fork it couple times a week and its good to water it...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 6, 2008)

ya i been doing some reading and i think im gonna go with a worm bin. it sounds alot easier its. i can find organic soils but wormcastings around here are hard to find. im about to study up on making some good tea. i haven't went organic yet but its coming. very soon.. thanks again everyone for the info.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 6, 2008)

when using worm castings how much do you mix into your soil. like a per gallon of dirt amount if anyone knows.. what else should i add to my organic soil, perlite? fresh water sand? peat moss? i know now to avoid any MG product. everything they sell has nutes already in it even perlite. crazy ok thanks again


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 6, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> does anyone know anything about some micro stuff its a fungis that grows with your root helps to feed your plant. i can't remember what its called and i'd like to find out more about it. any info would be great. thanks




Mycorrhizal Fungi  

Google and its everywhere.


----------



## organick (Jun 8, 2008)

*Hello Organic Growers*, 
Nice forum, new to MJpassion.
First post. I was thinking what do they have to say about the mulch pile? Somebody is thinking for sure. My avatar is my Mulch Pile two weeks after I wrote this, just before I did this technique again. The middle was warm and alive, I mixed the new with the old and set it going again. Will update gladly if requested
This is the story of my compost pile (micro-herd resort). I use the name micro-herd resort because I want to give my micro-herd (biowealth, soil microbes, soil-root-web, ryzozone {next job after post, download scientific dictionary} or life baby life) the atmosphere to thrive.

Main Ingredients: 
Coffee Grounds, spent (gathered from local coffee shop)
Dry brown leaves (gathered from my apartment complex)
nitrogen/inoculation tea ("day aged water", pee {be careful, hazardous product: dont splash and wear rubber gloves}, boxed organic fert or whatever is cleaver and nitrogen based mixed "light" )
Two tablespoons dolomite Lime (of course) per 3 gal. of coffee grounds or a sprinkle here and there to keep things sweet. 








I put the leaves in the large storage tub (dumpster dived, recycled) and mixed in the limed coffee grounds (mixed two tablespoons of lime per 2.5 gallons of coffee grounds or there about, not sure. Just want to get some lime in there, coffee breaks down really acidic.  
Leaves where then smashed (not too tight) into 5 gal. buckets and about one and a half gallons of tea poured over them. I let this soak about 20 min then poured into another 5 gal. (if the leaves look a little dry or no tea pours out when transferring leaves I add a little water) Back and forth a few times to get them well soaked (I work in the garden, do homework, gather more leaves, read, yada, yada, while leaves are soaking) . I found I could do this easier with the storage tub. As long as the dry leaves are well exposed to water (half soaked).I live in a dry area, breakdown is a lot faster if leaves are wet and mixed well with coffee.
The "pile" as it sits now.

The pics. didn't download. Will have gallery if i don't fall asleep first.






Peace Love and active and value producing mulch.


----------

